# Confessions of a Liberal Lover- A hilarious tale with just a dash of politics



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

_Confessions of a Liberal Lover _ is the quirky tale about a woman named Maud and a talking statue of a gargoyle. A political liberal at heart, Maud finds herself drawn to conservative lovers, in spite of repeated warnings from her friend the gargoyle that she is looking for love in all the wrong people. Sexy, funny and smart, most women will find at least one man they recognize among Maud's politically conservative lovers. Whether you're a Democrat, Republican, Independent or could care less about politics, this HEA story about a women's journey through life is guaranteed to make you laugh.

​


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

If the writing bears up to the blurb posted here, this is a chicklit shoe-in. It even interests me, and I'm a guy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eileen--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

We recommend you bookmark your thread so that you will be able to find it again, as we ask that authors have one thread for each book and add to it rather than start a new one with each update. Please read the fine print below for other information about being an author here on KindleBoards. You'll find a list of useful threads in the Threadipedia, pinned to the top of the Book Bazaar.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

This sounds fun, Eileen, and I'm off to view the trailer!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kinds words. And by the way, there is no reason why a guy shouldn't read this novel. Who knows, you might recognize yourself among Maud's lovers and I'm sure you'll love the gargoyle. 

Eileen


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Well it was a bit of a struggle, but I now have my book cover as my avatar. Couldn't have done it without the help of Harvey and the other posters on this subject.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Eileen Muller said:


> Thanks for the kinds words. And by the way, there is no reason why a guy shouldn't read this novel. Who knows, you might recognize yourself among Maud's lovers and I'm sure you'll love the gargoyle.
> 
> Eileen


Who wouldn't love a gargoyle?


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like a really fun read. The little blurb about it made me smile. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Jorean

Thanks and please send me a message and let me know if you enjoyed it.

Regards
Eileen


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has the time, if they would pop in to http://yougottareadvideos.blogspot.com/ and vote for my book trailer. It's #17 on the list and the voting is open until August 25th.

I was "on the road" traveling in our RV (we covered 9,000 miles and 24 states this summer) when I decided to make it. I went to Best Buy and the Geek Squad lady assured me that Adobe Elements was the most popular software and easiest to use for the task I was undertaking. Unfortunately I found out too late that my old laptop wasn't powerful enough to run it so I had to go back and pony up the money to buy a new laptop. I must be dumb as dirt because it took me hundreds (it seemed like thousands) of hours to learn how to use the software and make the trailer.

So that's my sad story and I sure would appreciate it if some of you folks on this Board would vote for it, if for no other reason than out of sympathy for the hell I went through making it.

Regards, 
Eileen

PS I also worked really hard writing the book and it would mean even more to me if some of you would order the Kindle version and let me know what you think. I guarantee that it will make you laugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eileen---

a gentle reminder that we ask that authors not bump their threads by making back-to-back posts sooner than seven days apart.  You're new and you do have time sensitive news, so I'll put away the thumbscrews this time.    Also, it seems as if you had quite a struggle geting your trailer up!  (I miss our RVing days.)

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Really excited that Confessions of a Liberal Lover got another great review. This one is from BookWenches Reviews. Here's a brief excerpt.

_"Ms. Muller writes with a very personable tone and a dry wit. Her heroine, Maud, speaks to us directly. She has a somewhat sarcastic, self-deprecating humor that causes us to bond with her immediately. In her quest to find a man, Maud tries to transform herself into the person that she perceives her current beau wants her to be. The individuals that she is attracted to are her direct opposite philosophically and politically, so instead of winning happiness, all she manages to do is deny her own identity.
***​My overall impression of this novella is very positive. It is an easy and highly amusing read that made me laugh out loud as well as think a bit. Over the course of this story, our heroine discovers herself. She learns that being with the wrong man is far worse than being alone, and that respect is one of the key factors in love. And that is a lesson that many of us - myself definitely included - can take to heart. Excellent job, Ms. Muller."_

The entire review is posted on the book's Kindle page or stop by my website at http://EMMuller.com and view the trailer. Whether you're a Republican, Democrat for Independent, I hope you'll decide to read Confessions of a Liberal Lover. If you do, I'm sure it will make you laugh out loud, too.

Regards,
E.M.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun. The title grabbed me, then the blurb. It's going on my list for when I get my Kindle in a few weeks. My list is growing.

www.caramarsi.com
Logan's Redemption-99 cents at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Cara. Let me know what you think after you read it.

I went in and tagged Logan's Redemption. I'm putting it on my TBR list too (it just keeps getting longer and longer). By the way, that guy on the cover of Logan's Redemption is absolutely yummy!

Regards
Eileen


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Eileen

Thanks for tagging "Logan's Redemption."  I can't wait to get my Kindle so I can read your book and so many others I've heard about here. And I agree that my guy is yummy.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so pleased that Confessions of a Liberal Lover has received another excellent review from IcySnowBlackstone.com. Here's an excerpt:

_"This is an enjoyable story, full of straight talk by Maud who tells it from her POV and pithy remarks from the gargoyle. The inanimate creature can be considered Maud's conscience, or at least that part of herself really acknowledging the truth, as opposed to her conscious self who continues to search for the Golden Fleece of a mythical hunk appearing on so many book covers. It's funny and entertaining and oh so disappointing as each time, Maud's Mr. Right turns out to have clay feet, sometimes up to his knees. I always kept hoping she'd turn that corner and there he'd be, just as perfect as she wants. We should all have a gargoyle in our lives.

The ending, by the way, is totally unexpected."_

Read the entire review at my webite: http://EMMuller.com or on the book's Amazon Kindle page by clicking on the book's cover below.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Just a note to let everybody know I've redone my website, added a blog and a few new limericks. Also I'm participatiing in the Spookapalooza at the Romance Studio from now until Halloween. Drop by my webite at http://EMMuller.com and follow the link to qualify to win great prizes and find out about some really special books.

Also, with the November elections fast approaching and the airwaves bombarded with attack ads, my novella may be just what you need to regain your sense of humor.

Regards,
EM


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope you'll stop by IcySnowBlackstone.com http://www.icysnowblackstone.com/ and read the story of how that pesky gargoyle ended up in my novella, _Confessions of a Liberal Lover_.

Also check out my interview with David Wisehart on the New Kindle Author Blog. Here's the link http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-author-interview-em-muller.html 

Regards,

EM Muller
http://EMMuller.com


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Eileen, 

Your header was so provocative I had to stop and see what it was about. I was thinking ... Did Eliot Spitzer drop by with a comment?  

But I see that I was waaay off base. Best of luck with your Liberal Lover confessional!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Well the Spookapalooza at the Romance Studio is almost over. Hope readers who love romance will stop by at http://theromancestudio.com/spookapalooza.php and find out about all the wonderful books and enter to win a Kindle or other prize. Would also appreciate it if you would leave a comment on one of my posts. Just click on EMMuller in the participating author list on the right to find Spookapalooza posts about my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover.

By the way, it you get a chance, stop by my website at http://EMMuller.com and sign my Guest Book.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

So pleased that today Confessions of Liberal Lover is the #1 Bestseller for Red Rose Publishing and the #10 Bestseller for e-book Mainstream Fiction at Fictionwise.com. Sure would like to see it move up on the best seller list at the Amazon Kindle Store.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Kylie's of Happily Ever After Reviews 5 Tea Cup Review of Confessions of a Liberal Lover is posted on http://www.thenewbookreview.blogspot.com/. This is a great site that was recently named to Online Universities' 101 Best Blogs for Readers. Hope you'll visit the site and post a comment.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope you'll drop by my website at http://emmuller.com to enjoy some classic Christmas music. Elvis is there and so is Brenda Lee, Michael Buble, Josh Groban, Nat King Cole and John Lennon. While you're there be sure to post the name of your favorite holiday song on my Guest Book page for a chance to win an e-book copy of Confessions of a Liberal Lover.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Eileen, Great website! Your book sounds like a lot of fun--I'll check it out.

Suzanne


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Confessions of a Liberal Lover just received another great review! This one is from Pamela at Romance Junkies who rated the book 4.5 and wrote:

_"...E.M. Muller does a wonderful job bringing her lead character to life. I began reading with peaked interest at the storyline and soon found myself drawn in. It felt like reading a personal journal of a good friend who'd laid herself on the line. The addition of Maud's unique conscience - the little gargoyle she took home as a child - made the story all the more memorable. The road to "the one" is much more than a series of fluffy interludes. It happens to pick up on some life lessons including personal growth, self acceptance, and that the image of a true prince may not always be quite what's depicted in novels. This was one of the best chick lits I've read in a while. I think every woman could use a little gargoyle on her dresser every now and then._


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

So pleased that Confessions of a Liberal Lover just received another wonderful review. This one is from *Matilda* at *Coffee Time Romance and More*. She writes, "...This is a very witty way to take stock of your life and just what makes and shapes you into who you are today, and the choices that you make based on that. The cast of characters that comes through on parade is just short of genius. I found myself laughing at many absurdities poor Maude went through and yet came out stronger for it all. So, if you're looking for an off the wall read then grab your copy of Confessions of a Liberal Lover today."

It's nice to know that so many professional review sites have good things to say about this novella. Read the full reviews at my website http://EMMuller.com  or stop by Coffee Time Romance. I've posted the link below.

http://www.coffeetimeromance.com/BookReviews/confessionsofaliberalloverbyemmuller.html


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Confessions of a Liberal Lover is now on the best seller list for mainstream fiction at Red Rose Publishing and Fictionwise. Stop by my website and read the reviews and while you're there enjoy a limerick or two.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

So pleased that Confessions of a Liberal Lover has received another excellent review. This one is posted on Carole's Book Corner. Here is the link: http://carolesbooks.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-confessions-of-liberal.html

See all the reviews posted on the books Amazon Kindle http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Liberal-Lover-ebook/dp/B003XNTB9Wpage or stop by my website at http://EMMuller.com

This really is a book that will make you smile.

Regards
E.M.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Currently working on getting a paperback edition published for all those women who still like to hold a book in their hand, although I'm a Kindle addict now.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Recently pulled the publishing rights to this novella from Red Rose Publishing. It now has a new cover and is available in both Kindle and paperback editions. Unfortunately, the wonderful reviews it received from several independent review sites will no longer appear on the book's Amazon Kindle page, although they are still on my website.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Running a labor day weekend free kindle book promotion for my novella, _Confessions of a Liberal Lover_. Hope you'll pickup a copy. If you do, it sure would be great if you take a moment to post a short review.


----------

